# Bohemian 17 w/70hp



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Got to run it up to WOT for the first time today. For some reason the yami tach isn't working but everything lights up and the trim gauge works too. The GPS wouldn't acquire so we were using a cell phone app for speed. The app was pretty accurate when driving in the car, but it a lot of lag. We were able to get 43 out of her. I don't think we were getting all of our RPM's, so it's off to figure out what is wrong with the tach!

Should be more dialed in on Tuesday!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Still wondering why this is in the big boat section? I think we should get it moved to the general population with the other 17 footers. Congrats on the numbers.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I posted it here cause that's where they moved my other thread. It's really in the middle like most 17's. The tiller boat would be a micro, and the CC is a big boat, lol. As a comparison the Native 17 SUV is a sweet custom built micro, where the Ranger 169 Ghost is pushing the limits. It just fit's in between.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] Big Boat Bragging Spot [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Uncle Jan.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Soooooo ? when will microskiff.com do a review on this skiff ?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Had the chance to look over the Bohemian 17 at the Lakeland Fish & Dive last weekend - very well done! The boat and the show; Polk CCA did a great job!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Soooooo ? when will microskiff.com do a review on this skiff ?


...awaiting reply from grand head master


----------



## Djanes1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Boat will be at Palm Beach show this weekend. Our friends at Bahama Boats our sharing a peice of their space with us.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You just gave me reason enough to go to the boat show!


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I have seen this boat at the Miami and Ft. Lauderdale shows, it looked great. I was wondering how it was in the water so I took a 3.5hr ride to Sarasota Saturday. 
I met Robert and his son at the ramp in the morning. They brought their boat which was the one from last years Miami boat show, it still looks brand new. The finish work on these boats is top notch. We put it in the water and headed out across Sarasota bay. The wind was coming out of the north west around 10-15. The boat came up on plane nicely and settled into a 30 knot cruise. This boat had a Garmin 740s GPS, awesome. The water wasn't super rough or calm either, but the boat handled the chop surprisingly well. The boat ran pretty much flat, I only used the tabs to level the boat left to right. We got some small spray when we took some boat wakes on the front up wind corner, that will happen on any boat. Overall the boat was very dry. Through the chop the hull was quiet, no banging hatches ect. It is solid. The F70 was sweet. The top speed was 38knots about 42mph. While we ran the boat I didn't notice any bad habits, it felt stable didn't dart around in any heavy chop we hit. 

I really wanted to know how well the boat poled. We ended up stopping on a flat exposed to the open bay. I got on the platform and went to work. I poled us at every angle. I was shocked at how well it tracked in the wind. The only trade off is spun a little slow, but nothing major. Robert then poled for a little while. The front deck is nice and wide. Plenty of room for my casting platform. We did bump bottom in one section. I didn't bring my tape measure I would guess it was around 6-7 inches. 

My overall view of this boat was great. I am glad I took the time to drive over there. Robert let me run the boat the whole time and I was impressed. We were out for about 2hrs.

I will be documenting my build here in the near future .


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nice write-up. been waiting to hear more about that sweet ride.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

I have hull #3 and may be back in the Flamingo/Keys area on late Feb or early March. I'd be open to having folks join me for fishing if anyone is interested.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome looking boat. What prop are you using with the F70?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> I have hull #3 and may be back in the Flamingo/Keys area on late Feb or early March.  I'd be open to having folks join me for fishing if anyone is interested.



Sounds good !!


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

It's a 3 blade ss made by power tech. I believe this was tuned specifically for the boat and that they were still trying things out when I picked mine up. I know they have at least one other prop designed, but I don't know the details of that.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

ok - just to refresh, I'd offered to meet up with people who wanted to check out the Bohemian 17. My schedule is as follows:


Homosassa on the 19th and 20th
Cedar Key on the 21st - 23rd 
Carabelle for the 24th - 25th

If you were in those areas and wanted to spend a little time fishing together I'm open to that. PM me here and we'll see what can be worked out.

I have a late april keys trip penciled in for those further south.


----------

